# Sapu luar question



## Mormegil (May 10, 2003)

Maybe this should have gone in a Silat section, but I'm sure it'll get noticed here.

I'm asking for some advice on properly executing the Sapu luar (outside sweep).  Specifically, during my set up, I consistently get my partner's weight on their rear foot.  I feel I may be leaning in too much, forcing them back.

Should I be pulling them slightly forward at the shoulder and arm for the off-balance, to get their weight on the front foot, so the sweep works better?

Thanks


----------



## pesilat (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *Maybe this should have gone in a Silat section, but I'm sure it'll get noticed here.
> 
> I'm asking for some advice on properly executing the Sapu luar (outside sweep).  Specifically, during my set up, I consistently get my partner's weight on their rear foot.  I feel I may be leaning in too much, forcing them back.
> ...



Well, there are several variations on the sapu luar and each variation has multiple ways to set it up.

However, I'm going to assume you're doing what my instructor calls an "L Line" sapu luar. When I'm set up to, for instance, sweep the guy's right leg, he's in a right lead and I'm standing on his right side perpindicular to him (so that our shoulder lines form an "L"). I'm in a left lead so that my left leg is behind ihis right leg.

As I said, there are several ways of unbalancing him for the sweep, but, basically, they all use the same principle so I'll use one method to illustrate the principle, then I'll discuss the principle.

In the position I described above, I have his right wrist in my left hand and my left hand is thumb-side down (the reason for this is that the position gives me a bit more structural strength on the line I need it). I've got his right arm behind him and pointed straight down. I pull straight down (a common tendency is to pull it down behind him instead of straight down ... straight down is what you really want). This "anchors" them, then I sweep the leg.

The basic structure can be seen in the vid clip on my website at http://www.impactacademy.com/videos (in the "Depok to Sapu Luar" vid). Though, in this vid, I'm not using a real good anchor because I'm trying not to take my student down (his knee was giving him some trouble that day). But the basic structure is there.

Now ... the principle. I've attached a diagram ... it's not precisely to scale but hopefully it'll help illustrate what I'm saying.

In the diagram, the opponent's feet are blue, mine are red. In the first section, I show his feet and a triangle. His feet are 2 points of the triangle and the third point is a weakness in his balance (not the only weakness, but the one I'm using in this illustration). When I pull his hand down, I want to pull it directly toward that point. The second section has my feet in it and the third section has my feet and the balance disruption point illustrated. Hope that makes sense and helps some.

This same principle will generally apply to any sweep. You can use other body parts as an anchor. For instance, instead of grabbing his hand, you can put your hand on his hip (or strike to his hip) and move it toward that point. You can put your hand on his shoulder and move it toward that point. But the principle remains the same.

Feel free to ask questions for clarification 

Mike


----------



## Mormegil (May 11, 2003)

Thanks for the very detailed reply.  I really think the "anchoring" will help.  I'll give it a try.

Again, thanks


----------



## pesilat (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *Thanks for the very detailed reply.  I really think the "anchoring" will help.  I'll give it a try.
> 
> Again, thanks *



NP. Hope it helps 

Mike


----------

